# Why is she doing this?



## Annie (Jul 31, 2010)

My Female rat started to be kinda bad. she has always chewed on her cage but now she bites (my eyelid & my 5 year old brothers finger and would not let go )and yanks food in. Is she lonely or bored, or is she just mean.
please answer

p.s she has been like this ever since she came downstairs .


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

If she is alone she really needs a companion. With that said, there could be something in her new environment that is making her scared. Other pets, noises, smells. I'm sure someone else will be more help but that is just a thought. But definitely get her a friend


----------



## Annie (Jul 31, 2010)

We have two cats and a dog but after i posted this my cat was sniffing her and she jumped and growled at him and he ran in the other room. thanks for your help


----------



## renegaderob18 (Apr 7, 2011)

Some rats are afraid of other animals, especially cats. My three rats love playing with the two dogs we have. If the dogs are not around when I have the rats out, they kind of look at me and say where are the dogs to play with. Cats are a different story from what I have seen. The other thing I would do as well is get her another rat to keep her company. Rats love to have a friend. It keeps them less lonely and from what I've seen in better spirits.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Rats are terrified of cats, generally speaking. Even my big, firey, agressive male went nuts when he saw my cat, and he will fight her, and dogs, through the cage bars. I didn't see my cat laying where she was but I went to get the rats out and started to set Snitch on my bed when he bit me, scratched me to peices, and leapt back into the cage. He has sent dogs yelping when they got too close to the cage.


----------



## renegaderob18 (Apr 7, 2011)

My rats love my two dogs. All 3 of the rats get mad if the dogs are not around when they get out of there cage to play. They love sitting on the dogs back and laying under the dogs. The dogs just sniff at them and lick them a little as the rats do to them. It's like the rats and dogs are best friends


----------



## Yuki_Onna (Apr 29, 2011)

When my dog Mikoto was a puppy and just home from the pound, Maiko and Kioku just fell in love with her. They would groom her, and feed her, it was like she was a really huge rat baby to them. But Yuri, Hime, Kami, and Miko would freak out if Mikoto was to close, they would scream if I tried to even pick them up.
My cousin has 3 children, all of my rats just love 2 of the kids, plenty of kisses to go around.
But if the third child even so much as walks near the doorway of the room we are playing in, they all make an insane break for the cage. Not even I can catch them.
Also, if she just came downstairs, someone new to her could be feeding her through the bars.
If she is alone, she really does need a buddy to help her be happy and feel safer.
And rats are such inventive thinkers, you should give her some rat safe toys. Mine love bells, anything that jingles, but be sure it is a secured clanger, not one that rattles around free.
Nesting items even help with bordom. Good luck =)


----------

